# Oumuamua is from another star system



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Astronomers have, for the first time ever, found an asteroid with interstellar origins... this came from another star. That's unlike every other object known in our Solar System, which orbits around our sun.

Oumuamua is extremely dark and absorbs 96% of the light that hits it
https://www.theguardian.com/science...ect-confirmed-to-be-from-another-solar-system

This scientific paper describes how the object must have come from another star system:
https://arxiv.org/abs/1711.05735


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Each space object is given an identification code by the International Astronomical Union. This object was previously called "A/2017 U1", however, after deducing that its origins are interstellar it was renamed to "*1I*/2017 U1", using a new code "I" = interstellar used for the first time ever, a new code they just introduced.

NASA says: "For decades we've theorized that such interstellar objects are out there, and now -- for the first time -- we have direct evidence they exist" (article)


----------



## BoringInvestor (Sep 12, 2013)

Very neat!
Sounds like a great year for astronomy with this find and gravitational waves being detected.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

When I first saw that, I immediately thought of that giant space cigar from the movie "Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home (1986)", that was going to destroy Earth if the whales didn't answer its call. Hmmmmmmmm Right Whales?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Haven't read the details in the link but the asteroid's name "Oumuamua" is wow, what a name.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

It's an amazing name!

I had this thought as well. You know how we sent the Voyager spacecraft out into the universe, carrying a greeting from humans? What if an alien civilization carved a greeting into this rock? We wouldn't even notice such a thing. We didn't even figure out this was an interstellar object until after it had flown past us, and we're certainly not examining it closely in any way.

Maybe an alien greeting just flew right past us!


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

It is absolutely fantastic that astronomers discovered this object in time to gather data before it was too far away. Here's the NASA link https://www.nasa.gov/feature/solar-system-s-first-interstellar-visitor-dazzles-scientists


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

obviously fake news!


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

_No one would have believed ... that this world was being watched keenly and closely by intelligences greater than man's and yet as mortal as his own; that as men busied themselves about their various concerns they were scrutinised and studied, perhaps almost as narrowly as a man with a microscope might scrutinise the transient creatures that swarm and multiply in a drop of water. With infinite complacency men went to and fro over this globe about their little affairs, serene in their assurance of their empire over matter. It is possible that the infusoria under the microscope do the same. No one gave a thought to the older worlds of space as sources of human danger, or thought of them only to dismiss the idea of life upon them as impossible or improbable. It is curious to recall some of the mental habits of those departed days. At most terrestrial men fancied there might be other men upon Mars, perhaps inferior to themselves and ready to welcome a missionary enterprise. Yet across the gulf of space, minds that are to our minds as ours are to those of the beasts that perish, intellects vast and cool and unsympathetic, regarded this earth with envious eyes, and slowly and surely drew their plans against us. _


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

http://www.news.com.au/technology/s...r/news-story/163c394c1ee0c4b376058acba65e6164

No asteroid of this shape has ever been seen before. Astronomers have now calculated that it comes from the direction of Vega (the star).

More interestingly, there is now an effort to quickly launch a probe to race after Oumuamua and check it out. I really hope they do!


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

james4beach said:


> It's an amazing name!
> 
> I had this thought as well. You know how we sent the Voyager spacecraft out into the universe, carrying a greeting from humans? What if an alien civilization carved a greeting into this rock? We wouldn't even notice such a thing. We didn't even figure out this was an interstellar object until after it had flown past us, and we're certainly not examining it closely in any way.
> 
> Maybe an alien greeting just flew right past us!


NASA has picked up a signal being transmitted from the asteroid in response to their hail. Listen here... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gqiZ7DBgaA


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ LOL! Com'on, you got to pick Hawaiian music due to origin of Oumuamua:



> The name comes from Hawaiian ʻou.mua.mua, meaning "scout", (from ʻou, meaning "reach out for", and mua, reduplicated for emphasis​, meaning "first, in advance of") and reflects the way this object is like a scout or messenger sent from the distant past to reach out to us.[


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> http://www.news.com.au/technology/s...r/news-story/163c394c1ee0c4b376058acba65e6164
> 
> No asteroid of this shape has ever been seen before. Astronomers have now calculated that it comes from the direction of Vega (the star).
> 
> More interestingly, there is now an effort to *quickly launch a probe to race after Oumuamua* and check it out. I really hope they do!


 ... not going to be easy nor cheap.



> ...*But the interstellar asteroid was already moving at 95,000 kilometres per hour *when it was discovered approached our Sun. It’s since accelerated to 138,000km/h due to the ‘slingshot’ effect generated by the Sun’s gravity as it sped past.
> 
> It’s likely to pass the orbit of Jupiter in May next year.
> 
> ...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Abraham Loeb, chair of astronomy at the Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics, submitted an academic paper in which he says that Oumuamua may be alien technology. The paper has yet to be peer-reviewed, and has not yet been published.

He's arguing that various quirks about the object (such as extremely unusual shape and course change from the trajectory a comet is expected to take) raise the possibility that it is an artificial object.

https://phys.org/news/2018-11-oumuamua-extraterrestrial-solar.html
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappen...e-an-alien-probe-harvard-scientists-1.4893930


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I'm reading all about it atm ... very interesting. 

Side note: Ignore the conspiracy theorist labellers.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

and this

k


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> and this
> 
> k




jargey & userkare in post # 11 have got the brothers doing the Oum Mow Mow in real sound nearly 60 years ago, aren't they great?

but this 45 vinyl has to be the original recording i think. The Rivington brothers, liberty records, 1962. It's unmastered, one can hear the difference. 

before motown. Folks were not yet even listening to dylan & the beatles. But soon, it seems, the rivington bros disappeared into the mists of history, lost in spite of their authentic talent. Thankx userkare & jargey for hauling them back again.
.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

All these worlds are yours – except e̶u̶r̶o̶p̶a̶ oumuamua - attempt no landing there


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> *2017-11-21, 10:02 AM *
> It's an amazing name!
> I had this thought as well. You know how we sent the Voyager spacecraft out into the universe, carrying a greeting from humans? What if an alien civilization carved a greeting into this rock? We wouldn't even notice such a thing. We didn't even figure out this was an interstellar object until after it had flown past us, and we're certainly not examining it closely in any way.
> *Maybe an alien greeting just flew right past us!*





james4beach said:


> *Yesterday, 06:48 PM*
> Abraham Loeb, chair of astronomy at the Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics, submitted an academic paper in which he says that Oumuamua may be alien technology. The paper has yet to be peer-reviewed, and has not yet been published.
> 
> *He's arguing that various quirks about the object* (such as extremely unusual shape and course change from the trajectory a comet is expected to take) *raise the possibility that it is an artificial object*.
> ...


Impressive!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

It could theoretically be artificial. Most likely it is just a somewhat unusual comet. The radial acceleration is consistent with off-gassing water due to solar heating. The unusual part is the lack of observed dust, which we would expect to see from comets originating from our solar system. Maybe this object originated from a less dusty star system...


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

> More interestingly, there is now an effort to quickly launch a probe to race after Oumuamua and check it out. I really hope they do!
> ... not going to be easy nor cheap.


Elon Musk will find it easy. Maybe they are just returning his car?


----------

